# How do I get rid of hornets/yellow jackets permanently?



## Dougraymen (Feb 14, 2006)

My neighbor asked me how to ask you guys; how do you get rid of hornets/yellow jackets permanently? He sprays them every year but they keep on coming back. How do you get rid of hornets/yellow jackets permanently? Thank you


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

You don't. You can change the favorite nesting area to discourage them.

You can also track down the queens and kill as many as you can. Only queens overwinter in hornets anyway.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

If the yellow jackets are in the ground, you should not pour a pint of gasoline into the hole and walk away without lighting it...

Reasons..
#1..It pollutes the ground
#2..The EPA will have a hissy.
#3..It works


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Done the gas thing on ants too. If you get the queen you have a bingo.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

They been here millions of years, theyll be here millions more. 

The best you can do is to spend a few minutes each week walking around the house and yard checking swing sets, under benches, around the house and other places they like to build nests and knock them down as soon as they are discovered. By June, most of them will have given up trying to build around the house and will have moved on.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Put out yellow jacket/hornet/wax moth traps each spring and keep up till early summer! Make your own out of two liter soda bottles-do a search on yellow jacket trap on this forum should provide some info.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I had yellow jackets in the ground by my basement wall and after failed attempts using hornet spray I picked up a container of "Apicide" from a local pest control company. It's a powder that you shoot into the entrance at night when they are all inside. They will track the powder down into the nest and in a few days they are all history.
I did not want to contaminate the ground with gasoline either, not good for the plants or the environment.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Permanantly? Everything is temporary.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Every hornet or yellow jacket I kill is gone permanently.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

I put vaseline on the "ceiling" of my bluebird boxes to discourage paper wasps. You'll never get rid of them completely, but if you discourage them from nesting in ideal locations, you *may* be able to reduce their numbers in your immediate vicinity.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Another thing I found that appears to work is WD-40, they don't seem to like it very much. I've sprayed it around where they have built hive every year and they have quit useing that area. Like under eaves.
A little bit seems to go along way.


----------



## Cody Anbeachaire (Apr 11, 2006)

Permethrin.
Once every three months.
But don't get it near your bees.

Cheers.
http://www.safe2use.com/poisons-pesticides/pesticides/permethrin/cox-report/cox.htm


----------

